# Extraction?



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you fellow members deliberately under/ over extract a certain coffee as you prefer the taste of it that way?

an example from me is Crankhouses CH7, I seem to prefer a ratio of 1:1.5. Bearing in mind I can't control dose, this gives me around 32 grams from 21g. Here's the thing, if it takes 40 seconds then I find the resulting espresso much smoother . I experimented yesterday and again today.

Im quite happy with that but all advice tends to point to '1:2 in 25-35 seconds. I know that's a rough guide but this isn't he only bean I seem to veer away from this standard advice.

I almost like to see the extraction struggling at the beginning, well struggling maybe too strong a word but you get what I mean. This tends to suit my tastes.

I wondered what others thoughts are?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally don't try and judge a coffee on terms of under and over extraction. Judge it on merit and taste . It's all about balance , strength and body sweetness etc .

The ratios and numbers are there to help you adjust , reach and repeat nomness .

No one will work for all coffee all the time


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes I've started to experiment more now. Better results now I have stuck to the same bean for a while. It's helping me learn.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Go with taste and what you like. I have a small list of the beans I've tried and the ratio that works best for them (in my view). Since changing the grinder to the E92, I've found that they all need re-doing because the extraction/taste profile is completely different. I'm finding I need to extract more than before.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Go with taste and what you like. I have a small list of the beans I've tried and the ratio that works best for them (in my view). Since changing the grinder to the E92, I've found that they all need re-doing because the extraction/taste profile is completely different. I'm finding I need to extract more than before.


Ah yes good point. I can see how that would be the case, a change in one variable inevitably has an effect with coffee I am finding.

I should also write down what my preferences are for each bean so I can come back to it.

Just out of curiosity, are you finding the taste 'improved' or just different , I'm assuming you have upgraded


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Different grinders - water , roasts even of the same coffee may all need to adjustments in a ratio and the time taken to get to nom.

One grinder may be more capable of going consistent and finer than another - leading to adjustments in grind and taste etc


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> Ah yes good point. I can see how that would be the case, a change in one variable inevitably has an effect with coffee I am finding.
> 
> I should also write down what my preferences are for each bean so I can come back to it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you finding the taste 'improved' or just different , I'm assuming you have upgraded


The M80 was a bit 'hit and miss' but generally got there in the end in terms of flavour and balance (usually after wasting a sack full of coffee). Definite upgrade from the Rocky though. I'd enjoy the coffee but in the back of my mind I always knew something was missing. The E92 has turned everything on it's head for me. Probably down to the narrower particle size distribution and shape, you can actually predict and control how the end product will taste within the scope of the bean itself. And I'm tasting the flavours that have eluded me up until now, so yes massive improvement.

When the experienced and knowledgeable people on this forum say 'the grinder is the most important thing'.....it is! no question about it.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wes78 said:


> Do you fellow members deliberately under/ over extract a certain coffee as you prefer the taste of it that way?
> 
> an example from me is Crankhouses CH7, I seem to prefer a ratio of 1:1.5. Bearing in mind I can't control dose, this gives me around 32 grams from 21g. Here's the thing, if it takes 40 seconds then I find the resulting espresso much smoother . I experimented yesterday and again today.
> 
> ...


Given the different general working frame for extraction, which I tend to stick to (1 gram of output in 1second of total time from starting the pump for espresso normale i.e. 1:2 input/output ratio) this would be basically a typical ristretto obtained by tightening the grinder, because with 21g dose it would take 42 seconds to get 42 grams of espresso normale and you are getting less in that time..I don't see any issues as long as it tastes good. I do this with lighter roasts.

Another, more recent approach to ristretto is shortening the extraction which actually does go into the territory of underextraction - in your case this would mean 30 gram output in 30 seconds when you would normally get 42g in 42 seconds.

Hope this makes sense


----------

